# Young Master Mason



## News Feeder (Jul 13, 2010)

This story starts a few years ago when a young man asked about becoming a mason. The minimum age had recently been lowered in Texas to 18 from 21, and it was communicated to him that he would have to wait another couple of years yet.





Well, on the day of his 18th birthday, Ronnie Smith, Jr. approached the brethren gathered at the lodge during a bean and cornbread fundraiser and got his petition. Many studious hours later and yet in a scant few months, Bro. Smith was raised a master mason on June 5 at 9am, and later in the evening, graduated with his senior high school classmates from Denison High School.



On June 25, our newly minted Brother was regularly installed as Marshal of Billie Mosse Lodge #1152 for the ensuing year. Bro. Smith&rsquo;s masonic year will be short lived, however, as he has been recently accepted by our United States Navy to serve aboard one of her carriers and will be shipping out to boot camp within the month. Our hats are off to our young brother, it was his diligence that brought him to the door, and his hard work and zeal for the craft has garnered his acceptance within, inspiring us all.



Our thoughts and prayers will be with our brother as he embarks on his military and Masonic careers.





--Bob Followell, J.W., Billie Mosse #1152 A.F.& A.M.



read more



More...


----------



## Brosid (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow !! God Bless that Brother in his travels..


----------



## Sidewinder (Jul 27, 2010)

We will be praying for you Brother Smith...God Speed...


----------

